
Getting Started: Choosing Your Business Name - danw
http://webworkerdaily.com/2007/08/10/getting-started-choosing-business-name/
======
german
Nice post, I think you have to be inspired to choose a name, it has to be
something easy to remember and related to your business. Creating a logo for
your business is also difficult, try a lot (and I really mean a lot) of colors
and a lot of fonts. Finally you have to be proud of your creation.

